# Modern Honolulu to become a timeshare



## RNCollins (May 14, 2019)

Modern Honolulu to become a timeshare
https://www.travelweekly.com/Hawaii-Travel/Modern-Honolulu-to-become-a-timeshare

By Tovin Lapan / Hawaii / Travel Weekly / travelweekly.com / May 13, 2019

“Diamond Resorts will convert the Modern Honolulu from a hotel to a timeshare apartment building and has notified 30% of the staff, 78 workers, that their jobs will be eliminated in the next 30 days. This is just the latest development for a property that began its life as the first Edition hotel and has been in the headlines almost from the start.

The news was announced by the workers' union, Unite Here Local 5, and later confirmed by the Associated Press.

Las Vegas-based Diamond Resorts bought the Modern in April 2018 for a reported $225 million....”



 
The Modern Honolulu hotel is being converted to timeshare units.
Photo: Travel Weekly


----------



## gjw007 (May 16, 2019)

RNCollins said:


> Modern Honolulu to become a timeshare
> https://www.travelweekly.com/Hawaii-Travel/Modern-Honolulu-to-become-a-timeshare
> 
> By Tovin Lapan / Hawaii / Travel Weekly / travelweekly.com / May 13, 2019
> ...


Why is this being treated as a surprise, i was told by diamond almost a year ago when they bought it was going to be converted into a timeshare.  Imagine a timeshare company buying a property to be used for timesharing.  Novel concept


----------



## mjc775 (May 18, 2019)

When they first announced availability last year I was under the impression it was just another “affiliated resort/hotel” where availability is extremely limited, and the number of points required to make a reservation are way out of affordability for my measly 8500 pts/year. Therefore news that they bought the entire resort is a pleasant surprise to me. I’m looking forward to the possibility of in-room kitchenettes, laundry facilities, and more spacious accommodations. 

I’m visiting Hawaii this week and went by the resort last night - let the sales presentations begin...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

